# HP 3rd generation 3610qm(640GB, 6GB, 2GB NVIDIA) vs Dell XPS 15 (1TB, 6GB, 2GB NVIDIA)



## khairasaab (Apr 26, 2012)

hello everyone......I need to buy a laptop @ the range of about 50-70K.

I have shortlisted two as mentioned above (HP 3rd generation 3610qm(640GB, 6GB, 2GB NVIDIA) vs Dell XPS 15 (1TB, 6GB, 2GB NVIDIA)

Kindly help me to choose out of these two...

My basic requirement is LONG-RUN (durability) of the product & heavy working hours on laptop with lesser heating problem

Thanks in advance


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 26, 2012)

Please fill this: Questionnaire for Laptop/Netbook purchase queries to get better response


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Apr 28, 2012)

Bro !
Tell me name of graphic cards on both of them !
i'll tell ya!!


----------



## mailshobhon (Apr 28, 2012)

both the graphics card performance wise are same hp used have heating issues but i guess in newer model they have rectified that issue.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 29, 2012)

khairasaab said:


> hello everyone......I need to buy a laptop @ the range of about 50-70K.
> 
> I have shortlisted two as mentioned above (HP 3rd generation 3610qm(640GB, 6GB, 2GB NVIDIA) vs Dell XPS 15 (1TB, 6GB, 2GB NVIDIA)
> 
> ...



Please fill the questionnaire. We can't help you properly unless you give us those details.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 29, 2012)

atleast give the exact model names and you main purpose/ use of the laptop.
For LONG running... as per my experience, both are equally same, and its not very good. If you buy accidental warranty from dell, you are better covered. And i think Dell service is a little bit better than HP. So, u can go with Dell.


----------



## intel131 (May 2, 2012)

*Laptop for mid-range gaming under 60,000 INR*

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
----Around RS.60,000 

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
----Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).
----Either India(Mumbai)  or Thailand(Bangkok)
4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:HP,DELL,SONY VIAO
b. Dislike:

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
----HD Movies,mid-range gaming,programming,etc.

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
----Both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
----I play games like Crysis2, Assasin's Creed, Battlefield, Counter Strike, GTA 4,etc. 

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
----2 Hours will do.

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
----I'll prefer to see before purchasing.

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, 
Linux, etc.
----Windows 7

Screen Specifics
11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
----15.6 inch with full HD 1920x1080. I prefer Glossy but Matte will do. 

Laptop must include:
--i7 2760QM (or better)
--Atleast 8GB 1333Mhz Dual Channel Memory
--Ateast 1GB Graphics card with Switchable Graphics.
--500GB 7200 HDD
I also need a backlit keyboard. Laptop must also have Bluray player+DVD burner, USB 3.0, HDMI, etc.


----------



## sarthak (May 2, 2012)

Either get HP dv6 6165tx which does not have FHD and backlit keyboard or extend your budget and get Asus N55SL.


----------

